# Windjammer Barefoot Cruises Timeshare LaMer



## Judy (Nov 20, 2007)

It seems that those who bought into the timeshare cruise ship owned by Windjammer Barefoot Cruises are not going to get what they paid for.  The conversions were never done and now Windjammer Barefoot Cruises is in serious financial trouble.  This link should take you to part 2 of an article on cruisemates.com .  Scroll down to the subtitle "The LaMer: Cruise Timeshares" for part of the timeshare story.  The rest is interspersed throughout the four parts of the article about Windjammer. http://www.cruisemates.com/articles/feature/windjammerpt2-111807.cfm


----------

